# Bournemouth - Vegi options please



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2008)

anything decent for veggies in Bournemouth centre??

and has anyone been to Wessex Tales in Boscombe?

ta v much


----------



## hermitical (Jun 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> and has anyone been to Wessex Tales in Boscombe?
> 
> ta v much



not been for a few years (5?) but went a few times, very sweet, very old school, lovely people...


----------



## big eejit (Jun 15, 2008)

The Salad Centre sounds good, as recommended on the Guardian Guide thing.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm veggie, and know Bournemouth centre pretty well, but I can't think of anything exclusively veggie in the town centre. 

Thanks for the couple of Boscombe links!


----------



## madamv (Jun 15, 2008)

The Salad Centre is lovely, totally recommended.

The Tapas plus restaurant in Bournemouth centre  (There are three so the best is the last one on the road walking away from town past Borders) is recommended and although they arent a veggie restaurant, theres plenty on the menu to chose from.

Aruba on the pier approach is a great food/bar as it has a lovely terrace, and they have veggie options...

Not been to Wessex Tales.  Sorry I'm not more help.  Although if you find somewhere before you go and want a review, try me.....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2008)

hermitical said:


> not been for a few years (5?) but went a few times, very sweet, very old school, lovely people...


cool, was hoping so, thanks, defo gonna try and get over there this week


big eejit said:


> The Salad Centre sounds good, as recommended on the Guardian Guide thing.


ooooh, ta  might have to try that for lunch today!


madamv said:


> The Salad Centre is lovely, totally recommended.
> 
> The Tapas plus restaurant in Bournemouth centre  (There are three so the best is the last one on the road walking away from town past Borders) is recommended and although they arent a veggie restaurant, theres plenty on the menu to chose from.
> 
> ...



thanks for that!

went to the indian ocean restaurant up West Cliff last night and it was lush, fair few vegi dishes as well


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 16, 2008)

My mum and dad when to the salad bar when they visited and said it was yummy!

Not been to the Wessex Tales but have often walk passed and wanted to have a meal there as looks really quaint and lovely - let me know if you do go there - i reckon you'd enjoyed it.

Hope your having a lovely time in bournemouth dudey!! the sun is a'shining

I went swimming in the sea last week


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2008)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> My mum and dad when to the salad bar when they visited and said it was yummy!
> 
> Not been to the Wessex Tales but have often walk passed and wanted to have a meal there as looks really quaint and lovely - let me know if you do go there - i reckon you'd enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



tis all good mate ta 
you down here?
me and a colleague are planning to go there so i will report back


----------



## softybabe (Jun 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> tis all good mate ta
> you down here?
> me and a colleague are planning to go there so i will report back



*waves from NY


----------



## madamv (Jun 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> cool, was hoping so, thanks, defo gonna try and get over there this week
> 
> ooooh, ta  might have to try that for lunch today!
> 
> ...



Ooh  nom nom nom...

There is an excellent Chinese there too, iirc.

You here on hols or business?


----------



## hermitical (Jun 17, 2008)

there's a place in Westbourne, opposite Waitrose that's an all veggie cafe but I can't remember the name of it for the life of me, it's on Seymour Road. Again quite old school veggie but nice food


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2008)

softybabe said:


> *waves from NY


waves  back across the sea


madamv said:


> Ooh  nom nom nom...
> 
> There is an excellent Chinese there too, iirc.
> 
> You here on hols or business?


bit of both, lolz
went to a chinese last night and they whacked aservice charge on the bill!
£4.50 for beansprouts ffsf! 


hermitical said:


> there's a place in Westbourne, opposite Waitrose that's an all veggie cafe but I can't remember the name of it for the life of me, it's on Seymour Road. Again quite old school veggie but nice food



ooh ta is that walkable?

can't go wessex tales now as it only open in the night on fri and sat


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2010)

apols for 2 yr bump!

that time of year again
anything changed, anything new vegi wise?

anyone up for food/drinkies?


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 8, 2010)

The one that hermitical mentioned in Westbourne is called:

http://www.zoukinis.com/

I haven't eaten there though.

Westbourne is worth a visit during the day if you haven't been there. It is like stepping back to the 1970s -- loads of old-style shops -- hardmongers, florists, off-licences, loads of ladies hairdressers (for some reason), hat shops. Also a good pub -- the Porterhouse (and several horrible pubs).

It is about 10/15 minutes' walk from the Triangle. Or more interestingly, up through Alum Chine past the scary pedestrian suspension bridge, past the other two bridges, then left, then look at a map.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2010)

cheers Paul


----------

